# random pics of things and blings



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

what lens are you using? 50 mm?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You had me at the Shiner. They are all nice, great perspective and isolation.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

fish1onthefly said:


> what lens are you using? 50 mm?


yes, 50mm


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice. I like the Shiner also.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Lol Shiner her too.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

from Vegas Palazzo courtyard


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

cooling effects


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

portrait of a photographer

attitude, simple composition and color of day (afternoon 7pm )


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Copper Torch



Ranchhand


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Wounded Warrior Dove Hunt Morning in Leuders TX


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty neat shot of the sun coming through the clouds. Good capture.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

MichaelW said:


> Pretty neat shot of the sun coming through the clouds. Good capture.


thank you.... I sat there for almost 2 hours and waited for the clouds, sun
and ambient light to be just right for that shot


----------

